# Camping Wild?  I'm absolutely livid!



## SANDYbAY (Jul 15, 2014)

......at the ever rising cost of campsites nowadays.

I've got a 40 year old VW Campervan and we go away most weekends summer and winter. We never book and generally don't know where we'll be the next night.

We've done a little bit of wild camping but my wife does feel more secure on campsites. I'm gradually bringing her round to the idea that £30 just to park for a night is very poor value. We don't use site electric or water and we've found that every pub/restaurant we go to has toilets.

Hopefully I'll get lots of help and tips on here.


----------



## Older Gurna (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi!
There are some good value Sites...Just come back from a Meet at Lyndon Top, Nr. Oakham, Rutland Water at under £7/Night. Agree that Pubs make a good 'half-way house' 'twixt Sites & Wilding too...can empathise as My O/H is happier staying somewhere more 'populated' than some of the Places I've parked up!


----------



## Dubdiver (Jul 15, 2014)

Sites have there place but wild is the way we normally do 2 or 3 days wild then a site for shower


----------



## Toonman (Jul 15, 2014)

Spend to save. I joined the Caravan Club and use their 4000+ Cl sites which range from about £6 for a minimal facilities place up to £15 which provide toilets and showers.


----------



## Luckheart (Jul 15, 2014)

Toonman said:


> Spend to save. I joined the Caravan Club and use their 4000+ Cl sites which range from about £6 for a minimal facilities place up to £15 which provide toilets and showers.



Started doing the same with C&CC. Recovering from an illness and feel a bit vulnerable CLs and CSs work for us


----------



## SANDYbAY (Jul 28, 2014)

Luckheart said:


> Started doing the same with C&CC. Recovering from an illness and feel a bit vulnerable CLs and CSs work for us



I "liked" your post which seems a bit cruel as you're talking about being ill but I couldn't find a "I sympathise and hope you're better soon" button


----------



## SANDYbAY (Jul 28, 2014)

Older Gurna said:


> Hi!
> There are some good value Sites...Just come back from a Meet at Lyndon Top, Nr. Oakham, Rutland Water at under £7/Night. Agree that Pubs make a good 'half-way house' 'twixt Sites & Wilding too...can empathise as My O/H is happier staying somewhere more 'populated' than some of the Places I've parked up!



That's just up the road from us in Ramsey. Was that a special price for a meet or their normal charge?


----------



## SANDYbAY (Jul 28, 2014)

Dubdiver said:


> Sites have there place but wild is the way we normally do 2 or 3 days wild then a site for shower



That is exactly how I envisaged our trips to be, so far we haven't managed it though.


----------



## SANDYbAY (Jul 28, 2014)

Toonman said:


> Spend to save. I joined the Caravan Club and use their 4000+ Cl sites which range from about £6 for a minimal facilities place up to £15 which provide toilets and showers.



I've been resisting the big two clubs so far. Are those prices per person or per van. My personal comfort level for one night on a campsite for both of us is £15, any higher and I start feeling that I'm being robbed.


----------



## Toonman (Jul 28, 2014)

SANDYbAY said:


> I've been resisting the big two clubs so far. Are those prices per person or per van. My personal comfort level for one night on a campsite for both of us is £15, any higher and I start feeling that I'm being robbed.



That is per van including two adults. Some are getting cheeky and charge for awnings and dogs but not all. I have a couple of favourites which charge £12 which includes electric but are so laid back that you are told to pitch up anywhere there is a hook up and they pop around about 7pm to see if everything is Ok and pick up the money. One site the owners were away and friends were looking after it for them. They only popped round every two days to see if we were alright and to empty the bins. They left an emergency number to call if there was a problem and left us to our peace and quiet with just one caravan for company at the other end of the field.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::drive:


----------



## dave and mary (Jul 28, 2014)

After more years than I can remember we are no longer in any of them The C C or the C & C C,  we have wiled camped for many years but would use the odd 5c now and again if it was near a town or some interesting place, the prices then were realistic. The cost of membership for the C C is now £44 a year this in my opinion far to high, all the benefits they say you get by being a member can be found elsewhere on line, the price of 5c sites has gone up and up, sorry but I still feel even £5 a night is a lot to just park. With the places on the download here, the book camperstop ( mainly in Europe ) plus word of mouth and M/H friendly councils like Canterbury, Cirencester, Bury St Edmonds  and others that encourage you to visit there towns and spend money there is no need to go on sites. 



  :drive:    :drive: 



When we find a town that welcomes M/H with facility's for over night stop ( no stupid signs saying no camping etc ) we always send an email and thank them and on every occasion we have had a reply and they in many cases thanked us for visiting there town now this is the way it should be, will we ever get as M/H friendly as France.


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If your wife is not yet convinced to go 'wild', you could do worse than join motorhomestopovers.co.uk it is basically a list of pubs that are happy for you to park over in there carparks in return for some custom. We often pull into a pubstop on the way to our destination, and many of them allow you to empty your cassette, grey water and take on fresh water, which is something we all need. We don't always have a meal, sometimes its just a mardle with the regulars over a couple of pints of old and filthy. 

Happy travels,

Regards Rog.


----------



## Pughed (Aug 1, 2014)

*Why pay if you are a wildcamper*

Hello newbie, ........I been wildcamping round the Europe and uk continually since March 2013..... fiat Trigano tribute......never paid anywhere. What's the problem?............for specific advice contact me direct please.......pughed2@yahoo.co.uk, cheers......Steve, bristol uk


----------

